

Show HN: Chrome Extension that replaces people on Google Analytics with cats - huskyr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/catalytics/mohnipnfighkkjenjjlcbkglgdkbgipl

======
sigvef
Funny, I made something similar that replaces people on Google Analytics with
stock photos from unsplash: [https://github.com/sigvef/analytics-
unsplash](https://github.com/sigvef/analytics-unsplash) .

------
jeffehobbs
FINALLY.

------
dannytip
Brilliant :)

~~~
huskyr
Thanks!

